# Did any of you have shoulder dislocation?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Did any of you have shoulder dislocation?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope. I broke my arm, never dislocated my shoulder.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

No, but I reducted it a couple of times through the Hippocrates method (I worked 3 years as an orthopaedic doctor inluding work in surgical and traumatological ER). The problem is that once it happens once, the soft tissues holding the shoulder joint can get damaged and the shoulder can become unstable, potential leading to habitual luxations.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not dislocation, but had a period of intense pain in one shoulder. Went to the doctor, who diagnosed...shoulder pain. :lol: Actually he got an X-ray and pointed out where some cartilage or whatever was gone. At that point at least he wanted me to put up with it and prescribed some pain pills.

A wise course of action because I shortly figured out that I was habitually doing something that aggravated the condition. I stopped doing that and it hasn't bothered me since.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There are dislocations and then there are DISLOCATIONS. Actually, there are 6 grades, but 1-3 are most common.

Grade I - A slight displacement of the joint. The acromioclavicular ligament may be stretched or partially torn. This is the most common type of injury to the AC joint and is unlikely to cause chronic problems once it’s healed. I suffered this dislocation body-surfing at age 35 on the 2nd day of a week vacation in Hawaii. A wave picked me up and set me down head-first on my shoulder. Could have broke my neck. I never body-surfed again...ever. 

Grade II - A partial dislocation of the joint in which there may be some displacement that may not be obvious during a physical examination. The acromioclavicular ligament is completely torn, while the coracoclavicular ligaments remain intact. This and Grade III can cause chronic problems.

Grade III - A complete separation of the joint. The acromioclavicular ligament, the coracoclavicular ligaments, and the capsule surrounding the joint are torn. Usually, the displacement is obvious on clinical exam. Without any ligament support, the shoulder falls under the weight of the arm and the clavicle is pushed up, causing a bump on the shoulder.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

No, but I have had bilateral frozen shoulders. A very painful condition, which lasts for almost two years.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I did. About 25 years ago when I was I was 25 years old I was (as we all were) immortal and invincible, I was living in NYC and was roller-blading through the streets as I often did back then. I was in tuck position feeling like Eric Heiden flying East across 56th St towards 8th Ave. I timed the light perfectly and just before I hit the intersection, the light turned green for me, but I taxi going up 8th Ave ran the red light. I had no time to stop so I just put my shoulder out and turned as fast as I could and broadsided/crashed into the taxi's back door. I woke up on the ground with a few people surrounding me telling me to stay down and don't move so they could call an ambulance.

Well, I sat up, felt fine and asked if anyone got the license plate of the taxi. Of course no one did, but someone said I put a HUGE dent in the rear door. I seriously felt fine. I wasn't hurt or in pain at all (I mean, hell, I was 25 right?). I Got up, and skated home. I was fine all night. 

The next morning I woke up, went to the bathroom and reached for the medicine cabinet. Got my arm half way up and pain shot right through my shoulder. I couldn't lift my arm past horizontal. I never went to see a doctor, never got an X-Ray, never got an MRI (I mean hell, I was 25 right? It's only temporary pain.). After a few weeks, the pain was pretty much gone. I didn't strain it or use it that much for a few weeks. If I worked out, I didn't work that arm out. I thought I took care of my shoulder just fine (Because when you're 25, not only are you invincible, but you know everything too) After a few weeks, my shoulder felt fine and I went on with life.

To This day, I can only lie down on that shoulder for about 10-15 minutes before it hurts too much so I have to lie on the other side or my back. After chopping wood for a few hours (great workout) or doing a lot of work with my arms above my head, there is pain in the shoulder for a few days.

I have no idea the damage I did to that shoulder, to this day, but (thankfully) the pain isn't constant. But there is no doubt that I either separated that shoulder and/or did some long term damage to it when I hit that taxi.

And Thank you DaveM for that analysis on the different types of shoulder dislocation.

V


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DaveM said:


> There are dislocations and then there are DISLOCATIONS. Actually, there are 6 grades, but 1-3 are most common.
> 
> Grade I - A slight displacement of the joint. The acromioclavicular ligament may be stretched or partially torn. This is the most common type of injury to the AC joint and is unlikely to cause chronic problems once it's healed. I suffered this dislocation body-surfing at age 35 on the 2nd day of a week vacation in Hawaii. A wave picked me up and set me down head-first on my shoulder. Could have broke my neck. I never body-surfed again...ever.
> 
> ...


How do I know mine?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

atsizat said:


> How do I know mine?


It looks like Turkey has a pretty well-developed health care system. How hard is it for you to see a doctoir?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> It looks like Turkey has a pretty well-developed health care system. How hard is it for you to see a doctoir?


I already did. Doctor just said SHOULDER DISLOCATION.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

atsizat said:


> How do I know mine?


only through an X-ray


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> only through an X-ray


I can put my x ray picture? Do you understand?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

atsizat said:


> I can put my x ray picture? Do you understand?


you can put here a x-ray image and I can look at it, though I haven't evaluated an shoulder X ray in many years, but I can spot some obvious things


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

atsizat said:


> How do I know mine?


It sounds like your dislocation was relatively mild otherwise you would be aware of a lot of pain and limitation of motion right now. Also, the younger one is, the more likely one is not going to tear the rotator cuff and other soft tissue, depending of course on how severe the injury was. If your shoulder did not require a reduction (ie. having the arm put back in the 'socket' such as it is) then you are more likely to have escaped serious injury.

This is the bone anatomy of the shoulder. In a separation, the humeral head moves away from the acromion process and the glenoid:









This a normal x-ray on the left and a major dislocation on the right:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, I dislocated my left shoulder playing on the Cincinnati Conservatory softball team when I hit an unexpected rise in the ground chasing a fly ball and careened into the turf. It pulled out of the socket. I stood up and moved my upper body and it snapped back in. Had I stopped at this point and gone home and rested, all might have been well. But being confused about what had happened and wanting to test my arm, I windmilled it around in a big circle. It popped out and stayed out and I felt like tendons and ligaments had gotten tangled up somehow(?) Off to the emergency room. The moment a nurse saw me walking in she put me to the head of the line because she thought I was going into shock(?) They X-rayed me, drugged me, and reduced it.

The next morning I got a call from an ER doc saying they wanted me to come back. They had found a tennis ball sized growth in my left lung, the lower lobe of which was soon excised.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> Yes, I dislocated my left shoulder playing on the Cincinnati Conservatory softball team when I hit an unexpected rise in the ground chasing a fly ball and careened into the turf. It pulled out of the socket. I stood up and moved my upper body and it snapped back in. Had I stopped at this point and gone home and rested, all might have been well. But being confused about what had happened and wanting to test my arm, I windmilled it around in a big circle. It popped out and stayed out and I felt like tendons and ligaments had gotten tangled up somehow(?) Off to the emergency room. The moment a nurse saw me walking in she put me to the head of the line because she thought I was going into shock(?) They X-rayed me, drugged me, and reduced it.
> 
> The next morning I got a call from an ER doc saying they wanted me to come back. They had found a tennis ball sized growth in my left lung, the lower lobe of which was soon excised.


Geez, what a story! Ordinarily, one isn't thankful that they dislocated a shoulder.


----------

